# Service und Support > Hilfe und FAQ >  Deep Links für Bildwiedergabe problemlos?

## Ulrich

Ich habe mal gelesen, daß "deep links" auf dem Internet erlaubt sind.

Auf der anderen Seite liest man heute häufiger, daß wegen Bildwiedergabe von fremden Weseiten Abmahungungen geschickt werden.

Meine Frage: liege ich richtig, wenn ich davon ausgehe, beim Wiedergeben von fremden Bildern, die auf eigenem Webspace (zwischen-)gespeichert wurden, verstoße ich gegen das geltende Copyright?

Beim Wiedergeben dieser Bilder als "deep link", also von der ursprünglichen Webseite, verhalte ich mich gesetzestreu?

Natürlich habe ich auch die Freiheit Bilder zu speichern und von eigenem Webspace wiederzugeben, wenn kein Copyright geltend gemacht wird oder wenn die "GNU-Lizenz für freie Dokumentation" wie auf Wikipedia gewährt wird.

In allen Fällen habe ich vorausgesetzt, daß die Bildquelle noch einmal extra in Klarschrift angegeben wird.

Ich möchte sicherstellen, daß unser Forum nicht in die Bredouille wegen Beiträgen mit Bildern kommt, daher diese meine Anfrage.
________
Nachtrag: Bei einem deep Link kann der Betreiber des Link-Ziels jederzeit den Zugriff von der ihn verlinkenden Adresse sperren, wenn er mit der Verlinkung nicht einverstanden ist. Die Tatsache der Verlinkung wird ihm ja in den Logfiles angezeigt. Insoweit weiß er jederzeit Bescheid.

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo Ulrich,



> Auf der anderen Seite liest man heute häufiger, daß wegen Bildwiedergabe von fremden Weseiten Abmahungungen geschickt werden.


Meinst Du solche Abmahnungen? Am besten eigene Bilder produzieren und ins Web stellen! Aber Vorsicht, die könnten dann aber auch wieder missbraucht werden!

Gruß, Helmut

----------


## Ulrich

Danke Helmut,

die von dir eingefügte Quelle unterscheidet nicht zwischen Bildern, die per "deep Link" in eine Internetveröffentlichung eingebunden sind, und von einer andern Internetseite *heruntergeladenen* Bildern, die dann mit einer eigenen Internetdarstellung veröffentlicht werden (womöglich ohne Quellenangabe).

Durch deutsche Obergerichte wurde entschieden, daß das Setzen von "deep Links" zulässig ist. Das macht auch insofern einen Sinn als in diesem Fall die *Steuerung des Zugriffs* für verlinkte Grafik etc. beim Betreiber die Quell-Seite verbleibt: er sieht in seinen Logfiles die Verlinkung und kann sie jederzeit selbständig sperren.

Mich wundert, daß auf diesen wichtigen Unterschied in den Presseveröffentlichungen, die ich gesehen habe, nicht eingegangen wird.

----------


## RA K. Mielke

Hallo,

wer's genau wissen will, findet hier eine Rechtsprechungsübersicht  zur urheber- und wettbewerbsrechtlichen Zulässigkeit von (Deep-) Linking und Framing:

http://www.linksandlaw.de/Urteile-we...echt-links.htm

Viele Grüße,

Kai Mielke

----------


## Ulrich

Lieber Kai Mielke,
herzlichen Dank für den Beitrag, durch den ich sehen kann, daß viele Landgerichte und einige Oberlandesgerichte deep Links als zulässig und das Copyright nicht verletzend erkannt haben.

Besonders freue ich mich, daß der Bundesgerichtshof ein deutliches Urteil gesprochen hat:
Zitat von: http://www.linksandlaw.de/Urteile-we...echt-links.htm

*Urheberrecht, Wettbewerbsrecht, Deep Links* 
Das Setzen von Hyperlinks greift nicht in das Vervielfältigungsrecht des Urhebers ein. Der Linksetzende haftet auch nicht als Störer dafür, dass er Nutzern ermöglicht, unmittelbar den Volltext abzurufen und zu vervielfältigen. Das Setzen eines Links greift auch nicht in das Recht der öffentlichen Zugänglichmachung ein. Wer einen Hyperlink auf eine vom Berechtigten öffentlich zugänglich gemachte Webseite mit einem urheberrechtlich geschützten Werk setzt, begeht damit keine urheberrechtliche Nutzungshandlung, sondern verweist lediglich auf das Werk in einer Weise, die Nutzern den bereits eröffneten Zugang erleichtert

Ein Linkprovider handelt nicht wettbewerbswidrig im Sinne des § 1 UWG, wenn sein Suchdienst Nutzern durch Hyperlinks ermöglicht, unmittelbar auf Artikel zuzugreifen, die im Rahmen anderer Internetauftritte öffentlich zugänglich sind.

Der Betreiber der verlinkten Webseite  kann nicht verlangen, daß nur der umständliche Weg über die Startseiten seines Internetauftritts gegangen wird und die Möglichkeiten der Hyperlinktechnik ungenutzt bleibt.

Ohne die Inanspruchnahme von Suchdiensten und deren Einsatz von Hyperlinks (gerade in der Form von Deep-Links) wäre die sinnvolle Nutzung der unübersehbaren Informationsfülle im World Wide Web praktisch ausgeschlossen. Ein Berechtigter, der die Vorteile des World Wide Web, die gerade auch auf der Hyperlinktechnik beruhen, für seine Angebote in Anspruch nimmt, kann es deshalb nicht als unlautere Behinderung beanstanden, wenn andere die Hyperlinktechnik zur Erschließung seines eigenen Webangebots für die Öffentlichkeit nutzen. Die Tätigkeit von Suchdiensten und deren Einsatz von Hyperlinks ist wettbewerbsrechtlich zumindest dann grundsätzlich hinzunehmen, wenn diese lediglich den Abruf vom Berechtigten öffentlich zugänglich gemachter Informationsangebote ohne Umgehung technischer Schutzmaßnahmen für Nutzer erleichtern.

BGH, 17.07.2003 - I ZR 259/00, MMR 2003, 719 ff. 
----------
Insoweit kann ich beruhigt sein, daß ich durch einige meiner Beiträge in diesem Forum den BPS *nicht* in eine Bredouille bringe.

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Ulrich



> Meine Frage: liege ich richtig, wenn ich davon ausgehe, beim Wiedergeben von fremden Bildern, die auf eigenem Webspace (zwischen-)gespeichert wurden, verstoße ich gegen das geltende Copyright?


Eindeutig "ja"!



> Beim Wiedergeben dieser Bilder als "deep link", also von der ursprünglichen Webseite, verhalte ich mich gesetzestreu?


Genauso eindeutig "ja"! Aber trotzdem Vorsicht! Wenn das Bild per "deep link" in einem Frame der eigenen Homepage gefangen wird, schmückt sich der Homepagebetreiber mit fremden Federn. Ist, wie das in diesem Forum geschaltet, nur das aufgerufene Bild im extra Browserfenmster mit der entsprechenden Quelladresse zu sehen, ist kein Verstoß gegen das Copyright zu befürchten.

*So wie hier das Google-Logo gezeigt wird, ist es erlaubt!*

Gruß, Heribert

----------


## Ulrich

Lieber Heribert,
deine Antwort ist m.E. *zu restriktiv*; ich habe bereis weitergelesen:

1) Es gibt jede Menge Veröffentlichungen, bei denen durch eine "GNU-Lizenz für freie Dokumentation" oder andere Äußerungen des Urhebers die Weiterverbreitung ausdrücklich erlaubt ist.

2) Hat Rechtsanwalt Mielke bereits geantwortet und dabei einen Verweis mitgeliefert, der auch ein Urteil des Bundesgerichtshofs wiedergibt. Danach ist wesentlich mehr erlaubt, als du darstellt. Aber das hat ja schon RA Mielke gesschrieben.

3) Zitate und auch Großzitate aus *tagesaktueller Berichterstattung*  (inkl. Bildzitate) sind erlaubt, auch wenn das "Werk" als solches unter Copyright-Schutz steht.

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Ulrich



> deine Antwort ist m.E. *zu restriktiv*; ich habe bereis weitergelesen:


Ich antwortete auf Deine Eingangs gestellte Frage, die den Bilderklau beinhaltete. 
Ich selbst halte es, außer bei den GNU-Lizenzen, für rechtlich selten zweifelsfrei, nicht doch das Urheberrecht zu verletzen. Dieser Ungewissheit möchte ich mich nicht aussetzen, solange es andere Wege, wie z.B. den Hyperlink gibt. Um der Unsicherheit auszuweichen, würde ich auch jedem empfehlen, nicht anders zu verfahren. Ganz besonders hier im Forum, weil Foren als besonders lukrative Ziele, von den neuen Geschäftemachern gescannt werden. 

Ansonsten stimme ich Dir natürlich zu, dass meine Sichtweise sehr restriktiv ist.

Gruß, Heribert

----------


## Ulrich

> ... Ansonsten stimme ich Dir natürlich zu, dass meine Sichtweise sehr restriktiv ist ...


Lieber Heribert,

dort wo es nicht notwendig ist, verhalte ich mich nach deiner Devise "besser restriktiv" - dann hat man garantiert keinen Ärger; ansonsten halte mich an die Ausführungen von RA Mielke bzw. die einschlägigen Urteile der Obergerichte.

Als ich den ersten Beitrag schrieb, wußte ich noch nicht, was ich jetzt zu wissen glaube, inkl. von erlaubten Zitaten und Bildzitaten.

----------


## Anonymous1

> dort wo es nicht notwendig ist, verhalte ich mich nach deiner Devise "besser restriktiv" - dann hat man garantiert keinen Ärger; ansonsten halte mich an die Ausführungen von RA Mielke bzw. die einschlägigen Urteile der Obergerichte.


Hallo Ulrich,

ist dieser Deep-Link auf eine Web-Unterseite zulässig?

Gruß Dieter

----------


## Ulrich

Es geht doch hier im Forum bei der Wiedergabe und dem Hinweis auf fremde Quellen um *Zitate auf dem Hintergrund des bestehenden Copyrights*.




> Zitate unterliegen dem Änderungsverbot, doch sind Kürzungen zulässig, wenn sie den Sinn nicht entstellen.
> Unterschieden werden:
>  Großzitate  Zitate ganzer Werke 
>  Kleinzitate  auszugsweise Zitate, z. B. einzelne Sätze oder Gedankengänge 
>  Bildzitate, Musikzitate und Filmzitate 
> Großzitate sind nur in wissenschaftlichen Arbeiten zulässig. Voraussetzung für ein Großzitat ist die bereits erfolgte Veröffentlichung (in Deutschland: das Erscheinen).
> 
> Kleinzitate dürfen weiterreichend verwendet werden. Der Zitierzweck muss erkennbar sein. Das Zitat muss also in irgendeiner Beziehung zu der eigenen Leistung stehen, beispielsweise als *Erörterungsgrundlage*. Der Umfang des Zitats muss dem Zweck angemessen sein.
> 
> ...


Meines Erachtens ist auch noch der § 50 des Urheberrechtsgesetzes heranzuziehen:



> Zur Berichterstattung über Tagesereignisse ...,  die im Wesentlichen Tagesinteressen Rechnung tragen, ... ist die Vervielfältigung, Verbreitung und öffentliche Wiedergabe von Werken, die im Verlauf dieser Ereignisse wahrnehmbar werden, in einem durch den Zweck gebotenen Umfang zulässig.


Lieber Dieter, dein eigener Link, wenn man ihm folgt, gibt die Antwort auf deine Frage.

Zitate müssen als solche kenntlich sein, aber nicht zwingend mit dem Code [QUOTE] versehen sein, wie oben.

----------

